# Can I get an honest estimate on my one owner 1976 Schwinn Le Tour 12.2?



## silvercreek (Jun 9, 2012)

The only thing that not original on this 21" Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 bike is the new tires and tubes. I bought it new and it has had a recent tune-up. You will not find a cleaner one.

 What's it worth?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 9, 2012)

There is no way to get an honest estimate.  There are to many variables.  Location, condition, how bad the buyer wants it, rarity of the bike, desireability of the bike, size of the bike, originality of the bike, will you ship it, mens or ladies, color and on and on.  You can get a rough idea of value if you watch what the same bikes sell for on E-Bay.  Do not look at what people are asking but the actual selling price.  When you have an idea of what they sell for if you are selling it locally reduce the amount the amount to 50 to 75 percent of an E-Bay sale.  If you are willing to ship then put it on E-Bay and take your chances.  You have a nice bike.  Good luck with selling it.  You will have people here say it is worth X amount but they never seem to come up want to pay that amount.  Roger


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 11, 2012)

Here in bike-crazy Portland, such a bike would likely go for around $250 - $300 on the CL. Perhaps a bit more to the right buyer.

The Super Le Tours are nice bikes, but I think they suffer a bit from the name similarity to the basic Le Tours, which were pretty cheap bikes.  The Super Le Tour is certainly a step up, but they don't have the desirability of say, the Volare or Paramount.  

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 11, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> Here in bike-crazy Portland, such a bike would likely go for around $250 - $300 on the CL. Perhaps a bit more to the right buyer.
> 
> The Super Le Tours are nice bikes, but I think they suffer a bit from the name similarity to the basic Le Tours, which were pretty cheap bikes.  The Super Le Tour is certainly a step up, but they don't have the desirability of say, the Volare or Paramount.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks Geoff.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

*cancel this post!!  *


----------

